# Archery Practice in the Office.



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

This is a little grafic if your not a good shot. But have fun and post your scores. I have made it to 75'


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

45 feet... I like killing the guy though... Funny stuff!


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

85...now I'm gonna see where all I can hit that favorite co-worker of mine


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

GOT UP TO 55 before I decapited my buddy.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

William Tell I'm not.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

OOPS! Looks like I'm down a hunting buddy....made to 45.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Fun game! I think whoever made it knew Palerider and Bucksnort. The sound effects remind me of the Pale One and the fact that you can hit the guy anywhere on his body for a fatal shot resembles Snort's shot placement prowess.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Right between the eyes at 70 feet.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

man, I'm good at this game. cooooool


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't stop shooting him in the balls


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

45 for me on the first try.


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

95


----------

